# My flush - stage one



## Vegas Kid (Apr 3, 2017)

I started at 6.2 following the daily feeding schedule. PH schedule rose and then fell back to 6.2 for a few days. PPM dropped to 107, I always thought there were salts that remained un-dissolved at 6.2 so my next flush was 4.4 and that flush returned at 6.2, 170 PPM. I have continued the flush with straight RO water. I am seeing a general fade which maybe hard to see as I learn ISO and light balance, the Samsung WB150F is as much computer as camera. 
View attachment fade 1.jpg


The microscope will just demand patience.
View attachment Sat Apr 01 02-28-49.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2017)

The 4.4pH may have damaged your roots. That is pretty acidic. Could be the reason for the rapid fade.


----------



## Vegas Kid (Apr 3, 2017)

Considering that the return was PH 6.2 and it is still drinking half gallon a day. (two gallon pot). I think the roots are ok; the fade was over a period on 8 days of no nutrients. I have thought about a bottom drain to check ph before feeding. It would eliminate the scientific wild as guess about the condition of remaining water in the bottom reservoir. It doesn&#8217;t really take much lemon juice to change the PH of a gallon of RO water, but believe me the pucker factor was there. I have read that the UK Cheese will try to grow in the presence of any food, throwing pistils up to the day of harvest.


----------



## Vegas Kid (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for the comment. I actually posted this in the wrong place and without any history. The cheese had started to show color in the pistils in the middle of week 8 and the PPM had stopped dropping and the PH began rising when I began the flush. This being my first Hempy I was looking at a 14 day flush unless I start getting too much amber. I'll check again tonight. The fan leaves are fading fastest and the cola leaves haven't, just looks lighter overall.


----------



## cannamind (Mar 20, 2018)

I think you could do more to get your bottom drain right by simply perforating it. The plants are doing well, especially the roots. Also try to keep an eye on pH.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2018)

How they turn out?


----------

